# TFFGivesBooks2011 - Charity Drive



## Commissar Ploss

Hey all, Jezlad has granted me permission to post to you all about the charity drive that i'm running this year. 

Now, if you know me at all, i'm a "book" guy. I love books, and i understand the value that they have. Through my personal site, TheFoundingFields.com (which incidentally is a Book Review and Fiction News website) i have pledged to raise, with the community's help, $1500 dollars to donate to Open Arms Mission. They are a charitable organization that sponsors and aids shelters all throughout the US, and more importantly, provides goods and services to those in need. 

As my forte is books, and there are many out there who don't have the luxury of enjoying one, i have pledged myself to make a large contribution this year with the stipulation that the money be used to purchase reading material for various shelters and families around my home city of Chicago.

But! I need your help for this to succeed. Here's a bit more about what this drive entails:



http://thefoundingfields.chipin.com/tffgivesbooks said:


> Hello everyone, David Ploss here, owner/founder of the book review and fiction news website "The Founding Fields" http://www.thefoundingfields.com/
> 
> I'm here again to let you know about a special project that I have undertaken at the request of others that I work with and members amongst my readership at TFF.
> 
> I bring you: TFFGivesBooks! TFFGivesBooks is a new project that aims to give books to those who can't afford them. What i want to do is provide books on a regular basis to shelters around the area that I call home, Chicago. I've done research and asked many people associated with shelters and programs that help those citizens in need, and the thing that comes up the most in all of the conversations I've had is the overwhelming need for reading material.
> 
> Then it dawned on me, what better way to bring about fulfilling this need and contribute to my fellow man than utilize the exposure of my website to help fund the contribution of books.
> 
> here's what's involved:
> 
> The goal is to raise $1,500 dollars to help fund a large new and used books purchase that will be made before December 22 of this year.
> 
> The Purchase will be made on the 22nd of December at the latest. It all depends when/if we are able to raise the money.
> 
> Then on Christmas Eve, I will be playing "Big Santa C." and delivering the books to various shelters and community wellness groups for distribution to their patrons.
> 
> It's a way for all of us to give back to the community and those people who need some nice entertainment from books!
> 
> --------------
> 
> How can you get involved?
> 
> I urge all of my readers and anyone that happens upon The Founding Fields to chip in, and donate a bit of cash to the cause. There will be a widget on the right sidebar of www.thefoundingfields.com (as well as a button the the right of this entry!) All you have to do to contribute is click the "ChipIn!" button and get things going.
> 
> All the money and transfers are handled securely through Paypal.
> 
> -------------
> 
> How else can you help?
> 
> I ask that anyone who runs a website relating to books and the like contact me so that they can get a copy of the widget to put on their website. This will help spread the word and get the project known to a larger audience.
> 
> The sooner we raise the 1500 (or close to it), the more we'll be able to do for our fellow man.
> 
> It's a worthy cause. One i hope you'll contribute towards!
> 
> -------------
> 
> Check back periodically for updates on how the project is going!
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> David Ploss
> TheFoundingFields.com


So, if you can contribute anything at all, $5, 10, 15, 20, even $100 (which one contributor has already done twice!!!) I, and the many others who receive these wonderful books this year will be sincerely grateful! Please go too: http://thefoundingfields.chipin.com/tffgivesbooks to donate securely by simply clicking on the "Chip In!" button on the right hand side. Or if you'd care to send me some pageviews my way (lol) head on over to www.TheFoundingFields.com and it will be on the right hand side as well.

Thank you all very much, and it is my humble hope that we can do something to help our fellow man this year. Your karma will thank you for it. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Serpion5

It just occured to me, I`d visited your site half a dozen times and I don`t think I`ve registered. 

I`ll have to change that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lol. feel free!  It's easier to engage in conversations that way. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

And done. You should recognise me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yep. i see you.  welcome!


----------



## Maidel

It really shows that the internet is a such a small place. There are at least 2 regular posters on this site who have websites Ive been too a fair few times and even bought things from, but didnt make the connection.

Ill have a look later from home.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

cool. thanks. 

CP


----------



## Boc

And donesky.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> And donesky.


thanks mate! I appreciate your support!!! :clapping:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

wonderful! We've been able to raise $320 so far! that's about 21% of our goal! Please keep the donations coming! I really appreciate the support!


CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Keep the donations coming! I can't do this without you guys! 

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice one Boc,
have some reppage for helping Ploss with his book charity.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here's fifty... That I stole from another charity.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

hahaha, thanks mate! have some giant reppage! :biggrin:

CP

edit: fuck... i still have to spread it around before i can give it to you... odd. who wants rep? :laugh: 

Vash, can you rep him?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I expect that fifty dollars to be spent on some high quality porn there. Some kids don't have access to google images and it would be a shame for them to go through puberty without something to distort their views about women.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I expect that fifty dollars to be spent on some high quality porn there. Some kids don't have access to google images and it would be a shame for them to go through puberty without something to distort their views about women.


I'll be sure to tuck some quality leaflets into the books then. :laugh:

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers for donating to CP's porn...er I mean book drive. 
Repped


----------



## Commissar Ploss

[incentive] 
lol yeah. For all you rep whores out there who wouldn't mind getting an ass load(what is it now Vashy? about 90-ish rep between us?) of rep in one go, all you have to do is donate to my charity drive. And we'll bury you in rep. :laugh: 
[/incentive]

CP


----------



## gen.ahab

There you go, bud. I have only one request: This better not be educational.

Name of the donator should be Austin. If it ain't, I'll need to have a consult with my birth cert.


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> [incentive]
> lol yeah. For all you rep whores out there who wouldn't mind getting an ass load(what is it now Vashy? about 90-ish rep between us?) of rep in one go, all you have to do is donate to my charity drive. And we'll bury you in rep. :laugh:
> [/incentive]
> 
> CP


_*cough*whatsat*cough*_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gen.ahab said:


> There you go, bud. I have only one request: This better not be educational.
> 
> Name of the donator should be Austin. If it ain't, I'll need to have a consult with my birth cert.


yep, i got you.  Thanks mate! rep to you!


Serpion5 said:


> _*cough*whatsat*cough*_


and to you sir! I really wish i could give you more... waaaaay more.

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Commissar Ploss said:


> [incentive]
> lol yeah. For all you rep whores out there who wouldn't mind getting an ass load(what is it now Vashy? about 90-ish rep between us?) of rep in one go, all you have to do is donate to my charity drive. And we'll bury you in rep. :laugh:
> [/incentive]
> 
> CP


still waiting from you, you devious jerk


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ThatOtherGuy said:


> still waiting from you, you devious jerk


getting there!!! 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

we've reached am awesome 25% of our goal of $1500! Awesome! keep it coming! Don't worry, i'm bunging in money too!

CP

remember, to donate, follow this link! http://thefoundingfields.chipin.com/tffgivesbooks


----------



## Serpion5

And with the return of employment comes the return of funds. 

Another donation made, as promised Ploss.


----------



## bitsandkits

chucked in a donation, hope it helps and keep up the work


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> And with the return of employment comes the return of funds.
> 
> Another donation made, as promised Ploss.





bitsandkits said:


> chucked in a donation, hope it helps and keep up the work


thank you very much to both of you.  I really appreciate it!

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

we've raised $545 towards our goal of $1500! 36%? That's awesome! lets keep the donations coming.  

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Oh right, this thing... 

Have been distracted. :gamer1:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Oh right, this thing...
> 
> Have been distracted. :gamer1:


lol no worries mate.  i'm just making sure that everyone else knows and alerting them to it's progress.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

we're now up to $645 for the drive!!! I can't thank those of you who donated enough. Please keep them coming, it's important that we reach our goal this year!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

The numbers are steadily going up each time I visit. 

I`m not really counting though. Please tell me it`s more than just me Ploss?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I believe so. I'll have to check the roster and get back to you on that. You are however, the highest contributor. and you have my eternal thanks. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Damn this exchange rate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thank you so much for your continued support mate.  me and all the little kiddies are eternally grateful! and if they aren't, i'll fuck them up for sure. unish:

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I wish I could contribute more but this semester pretty much broke the bank for me... and of course all the debauchery I had over the summer wasn't cheap either.


----------



## Serpion5

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I wish I could contribute more but this semester pretty much broke the bank for me... and of course all the debauchery I had over the summer wasn't cheap either.


:no: Think of the children...


----------



## Serpion5

I`m bumping this. Because it`s worth bumping and time is running out. :rtfm:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i agree.  It's definitely a cause worth bumping. Thanks to you Serp, i've been able to cut the first check over to them to begin their stocking of books for distribution.  On December 22, the remainder will be donated as well. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Almost... There...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Almost... There...


your consistent support is a godsend, my friend.  thank you!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Thanks Spambot. How about a donation then? :angry:


----------



## humakt

Serpion5 said:


> Thanks Spambot. How about a donation then? :angry:


Spambot eradicated! He should have made a donation


----------



## Serpion5

humakt said:


> Spambot eradicated! He should have made a donation


I trust his demise was suitably... unpleasant. :aggressive:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lord jesus and picked cabbage! Thanks again mate... there isn't a bauble i could bestow upon you that would adequately convey my eternal gratitude... :drinks:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> lord jesus and picked cabbage! Thanks again mate... there isn't a bauble i could bestow upon you that would adequately convey my eternal gratitude... :drinks:
> 
> CP


You mean like your own equivalent of _Favour of the Warmaster_?

...Approval of the Commissar? :laugh:


----------



## newt_e

Is this the same drive that I contributed too back in June (did I get rep for that, seeing as you're spreading it around?). Either way, how's the fund going?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

newt_e said:


> Is this the same drive that I contributed too back in June (did I get rep for that, seeing as you're spreading it around?). Either way, how's the fund going?


indeed it is.  We're at $1,195 out of $1,500! Much of that thanks to Serpion5 here! 

Serp, perhaps i should come up with a medal _Commissariat Immunity._ hahaha :laugh:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

I like the sound of that... :spiteful:


----------



## newt_e

Commissar Ploss said:


> indeed it is.  We're at $1,195 out of $1,500! Much of that thanks to Serpion5 here!
> 
> Serp, perhaps i should come up with a medal _Commissariat Immunity._ hahaha :laugh:
> 
> CP


If I've got my sums right, then you should have hit your goal of $1,500.

That doesn't mean that others shouldn't donate mind you...

N.


----------



## Serpion5

No, the total is where Ploss said it is. I personally have not donated $1,195, just a lot of it. 

I couldn`t say exactly how much I`ve thrown in.


----------



## newt_e

Serpion5 said:


> No, the total is where Ploss said it is. I personally have not donated $1,195, just a lot of it.
> 
> I couldn`t say exactly how much I`ve thrown in.


Wasn't saying that you had. I've added enough to go from $1,195 to $1,500.

N.


----------



## Serpion5

newt_e said:


> Wasn't saying that you had. I've added enough to go from $1,195 to $1,500.
> 
> N.


Boom? Awesome mate! :victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

WOW! Thank you all very much! we've successfully accomplished our goal of raising 1500 dollars for buying books for children without them for this Christmas season. I'll be cutting the last check over to OAM this week and they already have their directive and the books that have been donated as well.  Thank you all very much once again! your contributions have been a godsend!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss

OK Guys! This is the last chance to get in on TFF Gives Books 2011! The donations close tomorrow as i cut the final check to my charity partners. We've already been successful in raising our goal of 1500 USD to provide some books for children this year, But we could always use a bit more help! Please be sure to send a little this holiday season and if you help enough, perhaps we'll make 2000 next years goal!  cheers! and Happy Holidays! You can donate by following this link and then clicking Chip In! http://thefoundingfields.com/tffgivesbooks-2011/

CP


----------

